# Non respect du contrat par les PE que faire ?



## Nounours (15 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,  j'ai une amie assmat aussi qui m'a demandé conseil et je n'ai pas su quoi lui répondre,  peut-être en aurez vous pour elle et sûrement d'autres qui sont dans son cas. 
un de ses employeurs lui dit ce matin en déposant son enfant , aujourd'hui je le récupérerai à 16h30 au lieu de 13h . Elle lui a répondu que ce n'était pas possible pour elle car elle avait prévu autre chose.  l'heure prévue au contrat est bien 13h le vendredi sauf que le parent malgré son refus n'est pas venu à 13h mais bien à 16h30. Elle a dû annuler ce qu'elle avait prévu pour attendre ce parent.
elle lui a expliqué qu'elle n'était pas contente mais il s'en fou. que peux elle faire ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour c'est vraiment moche ce manque de respect .Pour les heures complémentaires ou supplémentaires c'est avec l'accord de l'assmat pas imposé par les parents employeurs.
Je crois qu'il faut que votre collègue soit ferme pas de changement d'horaire de dernière minute .qu'elle dise bien à ces parents de ne plus jamais recommencer.
Au prochain retard disons d'un quart d'heure elle appelle le papa et aussi la maman pour savoir quand ils viennent. S'ils refusent appeler une des personnes autorisées en cas d'urgence . Ou les menacer de confier l'enfant a la gendarmerie. Je crois que c'est les conseils lus sur ce forum dans pareil cas 
Et surtout que votre collègue facture tout retard.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir déjà le PE va payer pour ces heures en plus ! et si votre amie avait une personne a appelé sur son contrat et bien je pense que je l'aurais appelé ou même rapporté l'enfant directement chez lui !!! j'espère qu'elle a gardé la trace de la demande de ce PE car je pense que vu son refus rien a été signé ??? quel culot de la part de ce PE ... il aurait dû en faire une demande écrite signée des 2 parties ... et comme votre amie avait refusé la demande était donc caduque et le PE aurait dû récupérer son enfant ... je le prend très très mal !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Vous avez pas su quoi lui répondre ? Ben qu auriez vous fait a sa place ? 
Se PE n à pas a imposer à votre collègue des heures complémentaires ou supplémentaires sans son accord et surtout en la prévenant le matin pour le soir 

Perso quand la maman me dépose l enfant le matin je lui dit  que si a 13 h  ni la maman ni le papa viennent chercher l enfant que j appel les personnes noté au contrat autorisé à venir chercher l enfant si refus aussi de leur part la gendarmerie 

Faut pas abusé on est pas non plus à leur service quand bon leur semble sans même nous demander notre accord


----------



## caninou (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
je cherche tranquillement un autre contrat avec des PE corrects et dès que je le peux je démissionne, car votre amie n'est pas à l'abri que ce PE  lui refasse le coup une prochaine fois. En plus elle lui rendra service, ce PE apprendra que dans la vie on ne fait pas ce que l'on veut quand on le veut, il n'est jamais trop tard pour apprendre.


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

J'ai déjà eu le cas d'une famille qui avait l'habitude d'être en retard le soir.
Une fois je lui ai signalé des jours en avance que j'avais un RDV important et que je devais finir à l'heure... Je lui ai dit, redit les jours suivants, répété le matin même que le soir je devais accompagner mon mari vous l'oncologue pour établir le protocole de chimio.
Au contrat 17h30. le RDV 18h15 à 2025 mn de voiture. A 17h40, personne ! j'ai mis le môme dans la voiture et direction l'hôpital et le service de Cancérologie. J'ai éteint mon tél jusqu'à mon retour à la maison.
On est rentré vers 20h. La mère attendait dans la cour, je lui ai collé son môme dans les bras sans un mot et je suis rentrée dans la maison.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

La gendarmerie


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Et lui dire avant « DÉPÔT » … si pas 13h vous irez à la gendarmerie 

Je n’annule pas ce qui était prévu … RDV médical ou autre


----------



## LadyA. (15 Juillet 2022)

Et bien le lundi, je lui ouvrirai la porte en lui disant de revenir dans 3h30, ( le nombre d'heures imposées qu'elle a fait), et je referme aussitôt. 
Je cherche un autre contrat et bye bye.


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

Y a vraiment des parents qui ne doutent de rien dans la vie .....je pense que pour qu'un parent se permette une telle chose c'est qu'il doit y avoir un problème de cadre posé dès le début....car c'est impossible d'imaginer cela chez moi....
La prochaine fois qu'ils demandent un changement d'horaire le matin pour le soir, je refuserai l'accueil en leur disant que vu ce qu'ils ont fait la dernière fois, je préfère tout simplement pas accueillir leur enfant au risque qu'ils ne comprennent pas mon NON de ce matin. Non mais.....
Ce genre d'attitude irrespectueuse me hérisse le poil ....je peux faire en sorte qu'un contrat se termine pour bien moins que ça.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Pour Lundi, vous faites un courrier mentionnant que vous vous êtes vue imposer des heures non prévues, et ce malgré votre refus.
Vous attirez l'attention de ce parent sur le caractère indélicat de cette situation, qui vous, vous à contraint à annuler d'autres obligations.
Qu'à l'avenir, toute demande de dépassement d'horaire sera soumis à votre accord écrit, en respectant le délai de prévenance.
Que dans le cas, d'une situation qui viendrait à se re-présenter, vous seriez dans l'obligation de faire appel à toutes les personnes mentionnées au contrat, le cas échéant à la Gendarmerie, ainsi que bien sûr à votre PMI.

Voilà juste mon conseil.

Et avec un employeur si indélicat, absolument PLUS AUCUNE CONCESSION.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Justement je me posais la question, je n’ai personne sur la liste des personnes à prévenir, les parents n’ont personne autour d’eux….

donc je serai coincée …..


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Marjolaine 1 a dit: 


> Justement je me posais la question, je n’ai personne sur la liste des personnes à prévenir, les parents n’ont personne autour d’eux….
> 
> donc je serai coincée …..


Et bien si ni le père, ni la mère ne réponde et aucune liste …. Donc la GENDARMERIE


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Juillet 2022)

Marjolaine 1 a dit: 


> Justement je me posais la question, je n’ai personne sur la liste des personnes à prévenir, les parents n’ont personne autour d’eux….
> 
> donc je serai coincée …..


Bonjour

Non, c'est un argument supplémentaire, dans ce cas, c'est direct la gendarmerie. Qui elle appelle les services sociaux. Pas sûr que l'employeur du coup aimerait bien. Mais faut pas pousser quand même.

Et les baby-sitters existent. Il y a toujours une solution.


----------



## Titi426938 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
J'ai eu une situation un.peu similaire.
La maman me prévient par sms à 16h que ça ne sera pas le papa qui récupérera sa fille à 16h30 mais elle qui  viendra à 19h.
Je lui ai répondu que j'avais un rdv , que ce n'était pas.possible.
Le papa est arrivé à 16h30 et là,  la petite lui dit "mais tu devais pas aller chez machin?" Et il lui répond "si mais j'ai été obligé d'annuler ".
Alors d'une,  je penses que la maman avait prévu de me demander le matin mais elle a oublié et de  2, même si elle m'avait demandé le matin ce n'est pas la formule adéquate pour demander ça à une assistante maternelle. 
On ne dit "est ce que vous pouvez garder mon enfant jusqu'à telle heure ".
Je n'ai plus jamais rien laissé passer et dès que j'ai pu me séparer de cette famille je l'ai fait.
Une amie a prit la suite , bien que je l'ai prévenu qu'elle aurait des problème avec eux. Et bien c'était pareil voir pire. 
Ces personnes ne respectent rien. Nous sommes là à leur service.

Alors comptez toutes vos heures,  ne laissez rien passer. Cherchez un autre contrat. Si ça recommence,  comme beaucoup l'ont déjà dit, appelez les numéros à joindre en cas de problème (si il y a les grands-parents c'est encore mieux je trouve). 
Si ils ne répondent pas ,vous appelez la gendarmerie,  vous dites que vous n'arrivez pas à joindre les parents, qu'ils devaient le recuperer a telle heure,  il doit y avoir un problème. Il n'y a aucun écrit comme quoi le parent vous a demandé de garder l'enfant plus tard et le parent doit être joignable en cas de problème. 
Bon courage à vous.


----------

